# someone tell me they're havin' a laugh!



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

so looking into being in Banff for one measley week.

it seems that what with all ski hills being almost an hour's bus ride away..... for 6 days riding, it will cost $480 (plus tax of course and no doubt hidden park fees)

that is 270 quid! i thought we euro plebs were supposedly stoopid with our money.... and yet we can find resorts with genuine (commute-less) ski and ski out for less.

with all things considered, its looking like about £1500 for one frikkin week's sliding.

fuck that!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aren't you moving to Canada in the near future anyway?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

we were.... but then came credit crunches and recruitment freezes and a devaluing Pound Sterling and all other manner of _get poor quick _scenarios.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

God bless America eh? Way to drag the rest of world down with you...

Well that just plain 'ol sucks. Have you looked at other spots like Revelstoke or Kicking Horse? I hate to say it but 1500 sounds about right for two for a week.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

£1500 was EACH!!!!

we were all set on banff coz another sbf.com'er is gonna be there at the same time.

they being seppo tho, are currently enjoying slightly better exchange rate ratios... for me, and considering the ambition of moving (and thus giving up perfectly good employment with zero guarantee of get recruited) i find it a tuff sell to justify!

i am feeling a bit pissed off i have to admit!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry paolo. Hopefully someone can chime in with some deals that you might be able to take advantage of. Canada is outside of my stomping grounds in general so I'm not a whole lot of help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm havin' a laugh paolo.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

As much as I would love a reason to laugh at your pain, Paolo, that is just WAY too expensive. Also, I like the word quid. Much better than buck.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Banff and Whistler both follow the same business model: whatever the market will bear. 

With that in mind, yessir you are SOL. But I guess it depends on how you're doing things. For example, in a couple of weeks I'm doing a Powder Highway tour -- two days at Revelstoke, two at Whitewater, and two at Red Mountain. With car rental, gas, hostel (not hotel) stays, F&B, two afternoons at hot springs, and room for incidentals the total comes in at around $900CDN for a week of fun. That's what it costs, amigo!

My experience in Banff and the Selkirks previously was pretty damn unforgettable, so I suggest you either rethink your trip entirely or cough up and quit yer whinging! (which I obviously say in the most compassionate way possible :laugh


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL, yeah it's expensive here, but nobody comes here looking for a budget holiday, you come for the best riding in the world, and it's worth every penny. Have you checked out the sunshine mountain lodge? Its the only ski-in/out hotel in the park. First tracks every day. 

Banff ski vacation packages, Banff's only ski in/ ski out hotel. Banff - Lake Louise - Alberta Canada

You can get every third night free and your lift ticket is included in the room rate.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowstar said:


> LOL, yeah it's expensive here, but nobody comes here looking for a budget holiday, you come for the best riding in the world, and it's worth every penny. Have you checked out the sunshine mountain lodge? Its the only ski-in/out hotel in the park. First tracks every day.
> 
> Banff ski vacation packages, Banff's only ski in/ ski out hotel. Banff - Lake Louise - Alberta Canada
> 
> You can get every third night free and your lift ticket is included in the room rate.


I gotta say, it has been many a year since i was a back packing budget tripping stoodent type..... i have forked out top dollar for lift passes than encompassed several countries in one go, for two weeks. it was enuff to give my AMEX palpitations let alone me.

but $480 for 6 days with over an hours bus ride twice per day..... meh i dunno man... i am failing to perceive 'value' here.

and what makes you so sure it is 'the best in the world'? price seldom equates to quality in this day and age.

in any event, i am grateful for the linky dink. i had looked at this lodge before, but was unimpressed by 'deals' which are sold per person, but give benefits like meal vouchers 'per room'. never the other way around is it?

also... i see these offers expire today and so aren't good for me. hopefully they will post up some more compelling offers soon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> so looking into being in Banff for one measley week.
> 
> it seems that what with all ski hills being almost an hour's bus ride away..... for 6 days riding, it will cost $480 (plus tax of course and no doubt hidden park fees)
> 
> ...


Fuck that is right, all the resorts around here are sucking ass right now. If you go to Louise, bring your rock board. It bullshit big time, we haven't had any snow in weeks, and it doesn't look like we're gonna get any.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep it's been a lean season. Thank god it's starting to dump again. If I were coming that far to Canada for that amount of $$$, I'd be heading for the interior BC somewhere...


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

BC struck it rich in snow this week, that's for sure. Tons of snow in the forecast for Whistler, I read... and I can see it out the window there's plenty of snow in Nelson at Whitewater -- 14cms last night and more on the way -- and a week of snow at Rossland's Red Mtn. BTW, for anyone in the Rossland area, Friday Feb 27 is FREE. Yes, as in NO MONEY. Paolo, get your alien ass down that way if you wanna great day of riding for gratis.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

magÅnetÅism said:


> Banff and Whistler both follow the same business model: whatever the market will bear.
> 
> With that in mind, yessir you are SOL. But I guess it depends on how you're doing things. For example, in a couple of weeks I'm doing a Powder Highway tour -- two days at Revelstoke, two at Whitewater, and two at Red Mountain. With car rental, gas, hostel (not hotel) stays, F&B, two afternoons at hot springs, and room for incidentals the total comes in at around $900CDN for a week of fun. That's what it costs, amigo!
> 
> My experience in Banff and the Selkirks previously was pretty damn unforgettable, so I suggest you either rethink your trip entirely or cough up and quit yer whinging! (which I obviously say in the most compassionate way possible :laugh


Powder highway tour? That sounds ill. Little bit of everything. If only I new people that was down to ride out like that.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;133718 said:


> Paolo, get your alien ass down that way if you wanna great day of riding for gratis.


gratis i like. alot.

but sadly my arse, alien as it is, will not be out there until March 7th.... it will be around Commercial in Couver for a week, before heading up to Calgary to live in Banff for the second week.....

before hopefully returning to Limeylandia to do little more then sell up, hand in 'stick yer job / house' type notices and bounce right back over before this season concludes once and for all.

_best laid plans....._


----------

